# Looking into Mud/Slush/Snow hunting boots



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been recently hunting yotes and the snow it a little deep after the recent storm and the areas we walk at typically under water after a rain storm. Anyone have any input on a good:

Muck

LaCrosse

UnderArmor

or the like boot? I don't want something that is going to rub my heel raw and I want them to be kind of warm. Hunting in sub freezing temps they will be needed. Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm currently looking at these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002HHPYIM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A19XE0CFLN81HP


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I know exactly what you're talking about, I'm across the stateline here in Kansas, and we have over a foot of snow on the ground still. I've been using my insulated rubber boots. They are a little pricey at $139, but they go on sale often for at least $20 less. The zipper makes them easy to put on and take off, plus I've walked more than a few miles in these boots. Your feet will stay warm for sure.

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-800-Gram-Thinsulate-16-Side-Zip-Rubber-Boots-for-Men/product/10220535/


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I hunt in the cold mn winters
I like Danner boots.they have thinsulate,gortex and are like a hiking boot..
I prefer the 10" high boot. I have walked in water,slush,snow,mud etc and my feet stay warm and dry.
I own several pairs with varying amounts of thinsulate for differant seasons.
They also come in leather or cordura nylon,or combination of the two.also in camo patterns.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about, I'm across the stateline here in Kansas, and we have over a foot of snow on the ground still. I've been using my insulated rubber boots. They are a little pricey at $139, but they go on sale often for at least $20 less. The zipper makes them easy to put on and take off, plus I've walked more than a few miles in these boots. Your feet will stay warm for sure.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-800-Gram-Thinsulate-16-Side-Zip-Rubber-Boots-for-Men/product/10220535/


 Not very good reviews on these boots, for the price and lasting only a year if they don't fall apart before then!!!! Hope you got a good pair.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I own 2 pairs of these boots, and my uncle and his son own 4 more pairs. We've had them for several years. The only pair that we've had problems with got torn on some barbwire. I'm on my second pair because I wore some of the tread off the 1st pair of boots after 2 years. Maybe we have been lucky with the boots we've bought. Never hurts to look around for a different pair of boots.

I have several different boots, Wolverine, Danner, Rockys and they all get used for different hunting. You can walk alot of miles with the Danner, they seem lighter weight than the others, butstill keep my feet comfy.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Depends on how many MORE boot you want to buy...

Check in to Kenetrek boot , they will be the last pair you will need to get for the rest of your hunting career..

There VERY fine boots.!

I have had for many years now a insolated high top pair and a non insolated chukka pair for every day.

http://www.kenetrek.com/


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

My vote would be for muck boots. I have been very happy with the comfort and warmth of mine. I have many friends who have had the same pair for several years with no issue. 

They come highly recommended from me in MN.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been happy with my much boots


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> I own 2 pairs of these boots, and my uncle and his son own 4 more pairs. We've had them for several years. The only pair that we've had problems with got torn on some barbwire. I'm on my second pair because I wore some of the tread off the 1st pair of boots after 2 years. Maybe we have been lucky with the boots we've bought. Never hurts to look around for a different pair of boots.
> 
> I have several different boots, Wolverine, Danner, Rockys and they all get used for different hunting. You can walk alot of miles with the Danner, they seem lighter weight than the others, butstill keep my feet comfy.


 I don't own a pair of those particular boots but would like to get something like them, they didn't have very good reviews on them , glad you're happy with them. I've had all the same boots as yourself but the Danner's are my favorites.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

I own a nice pair of Danners that have loads of miles. They aren't tall enough to keep DEEP snow out. Doesn't matter how waterproof they are, once the top of your sock gets wet or snow gets in. DONE LOL


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

&nbsp;


TheRo0sTer said:


> I own a nice pair of Danners that have loads of miles. They aren't tall enough to keep DEEP snow out. Doesn't matter how waterproof they are, once the top of your sock gets wet or snow gets in. DONE LOL


 A pair of Kenetrek gaders for your Kenetrek boots will stop that.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought a pair of Lacrosse Alpha lite's 2 years ago. By far the most comfortable insulated rubber boot I've ever had. I think they have the 7 mm neoprene for insulation. My feet do get cold if its really bitter out and im sitting in my deer stand for a few hours but I've had that problem with everything cuz of poor circulation i guess. Ive put alot of miles on these boots since I like to stalk hunt more than anything. They are also 18 in tall, ends up right below my knee plenty to keep out the snow and muck. Hope this helps


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Check out Schnee's Boot and Shoes online - a Montana based company . They have a pair called the Bison Hunter I believe that is a 13" boot. I have a ton of elk hunting buddies who absolutely swear by them. They aren't cheap, but then again neither are brands like Kenetrex.

Here's the link to their boots: http://www.schnees.com/category/schnees-insulated-pac-boots?r=HOME2a


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I wear 16" Schnees Outfitter boot for deer late season. Muck boots for more early season, them I have a pair of Kamik's (GRN W/Felt Liner) for the real cold.


----------



## lost coyote (May 31, 2013)

Love my Muck boots have had them for years,feet just don't get cold in them!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I have to admit those Muck boots are the most comfortable all rubber boots I've ever worn. I wear them for Spring Trout fishing into 30 something archery season. Felt dumb spending $114.00 on rubber boots, but I can walk over a mile and my feet don't get sore like the cheaper boots.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I love my mucks, I wore alpha burlys forever and never thought I'd switch.

I was wrong.


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Dang Dawg said:


> Depends on how many MORE boot you want to buy...
> Check in to Kenetrek boot , they will be the last pair you will need to get for the rest of your hunting career..
> There VERY fine boots.!
> I have had for many years now a insolated high top pair and a non insolated chukka pair for every day.
> ...


Wow! just checked out their site and I have to say that I am impressed. The boots look great and are perfect for my kind of climate and terrain! Are the boots comfortable to walk in? Will they last for a while? If so these have been added to my list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Check out Nicks boots out of Spokane Washington, I wear them for work and hunting they last a long time and should be checked out.


----------

